# I've done a deal, so the MB Estate is going...



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've just agreed a deal on a 2001 Maserati! It has had one owner from new, and I have seen the full documented history - every last receipt has been kept.

And no, I've not told the wife yet.... :?

Details and photos as follows:

Maserati 3200 GTA 3.2

Registered: 1 Jan 2001 "X" Registration 30,800 Miles 
Finished in Silver Metallic

ABS
Electric Memory Heated Seats
CD Multiplay
Power Assisted Steering
Passenger's Airbag
Remote Alarm Locking
Automatic Folding Mirrors
Heated Mirrors
Climate Control
Driver's Airbag
Fog Lights

Bordeaux Red Leather Upholstery with Grey Leather Upper Dash and Grey Leather Steering Wheel, Grey Carpets with Grey Over Mats, Bordeaux Alcantara Head Lining, 18 inch Alloy Wheels, ASR Traction Control, Electronic Sports Suspension, Spare Wheel Kit, Red Brake Calipers, Stainless Steel Sports Exhaust, Comprehensive Warranty, 370 BHP, 1 Owner, supplied and with full documented Maserati service history from Meridian Maserati, last serviced at 27470 miles, new brake discs in September 2005, Red Key, immaculate throughout.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/maser01.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/maser02.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/maser03.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/maser04.jpg


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and it has the proper rear (boomerang) lights.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nice car. How long will this one last? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and it has the proper rear (boomerang) lights.


I thought so too! I did have a good look at the 4200 but kept thinking that I could spend less to start with and have a better looking car with a great history. The noise that thing makes with the sports exhaust is unbelievable! Looks like I am going to have to get a second (leggy) runabout though.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

paulb said:


> Nice car. How long will this one last? :roll: :roll: :roll:


With my current record? Six months or so


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

BreTT said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car. How long will this one last? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


And if I'm not mistaken thats Alistair and Dominics garage?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice, but not sure on the wine coloured interior. Would make me feel like I was sloshing around in a glass of Bordeaux!

(but what do I know...? I had Orange leather in my 350z!)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

r1 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


Bang on.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wow. Cool. Obviously not detered by service bills. :wink:

Do go easy in the slippery winter conditions without all those electronic nany aids.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nice, but not sure on the wine coloured interior. Would make me feel like I was sloshing around in a glass of Bordeaux!
> 
> (but what do I know...? I had Orange leather in my 350z!)


See I actually liked it - they had quite a few different combinations there but that one I particularly liked. That and the fact that it seems to have been fettled over the course of it's life so far.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

BreTT said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


They're good guys - I bought my 3200 off them too.

Does it come with a warranty at all (other than the 3 months dealer one)?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Wow. Cool. Obviously not detered by service bills. :wink:
> 
> Do go easy in the slippery winter conditions without all those electronic nany aids.


Service bills are the same as for an EVO? Ok, so three times my Merc but I can't justify that in anyway whatsoever.

I was out in some slippy stuff on the test drive - it does have some electronic aids, although the backend was twitchy at times....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Brett. A couple of weeks ago I followed one of these for a few miles along narrow country lanes - absolutely stunning sound - the boomerang lights are quite hypnotising after a while [smiley=freak.gif]

Have to say the interior looks a bit like raw liver but it's probably really nice "in the flesh" :lol: :wink:

Tim - that's the first time I've seen you admit the Z's interior was "orange"! I'm sure you only called it Alezian (sp) so half the people who read it wouldn't know :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

r1 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Six month comprehensive warranty with a limit of Â£5k for any individual claim.

Yeah, had a good few hours with the guys sussing them out, the operation and having a good look at the different vehicles on sale. They had a selection of seven when I arrived. Including my sale, they have sold four in two days!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cool. Hope you enjoy it - can't see why you wouldn't!

The tail can be a bit wild if you turn the SPORTS mode on but I'd advise you never to turn the ASR off. With SPORT enabled it lets the back slide a bit more but still intervenes if it's goes wildy askew, whereas with ASR off - you're on your own!

On mine (and from reading about them it seems to be the general consensus) the suspension didnt' feel much stiffer when SPORT was enabled but the gearchanges and rev limit are improved. 

The sound at full chat is just


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I took two of their cars out back to back, one without the sports exhaust and one with. They took my drivers license off me and handed me the keys and said off you go, see you later. The sports exhaust sounded absolutely awesome just idling, I can only imagine what anyone walking the high street must have thought as I drove past (tw*t probably).

As for the red seats, it is a really personal thing. You either love em or you hate em. Just think of Lord V's old sig pic - it kinda jumped out at you in the photo but was a lot nicer in the flesh (or so he said).


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'Bellissimo!'.....I'm also thoroughly enjoying my new Italian car (though it's not quite in that league it does make a similar noise!)...... congratulations - nice ride...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Brett.

Seen & been out in a few at various events & they are stunning cars. Reliability would be my only concern, but that goes for most more exotic motors anyhow.

Enjoy.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Nice one Brett.
> 
> Seen & been out in a few at various events & they are stunning cars. Reliability would be my only concern, but that goes for most more exotic motors anyhow.
> 
> Enjoy.


Yeah, but I've been driving around in Merc's for the past three years. I don't assume that they will be reliable anymore. As I said, I suspect I'll need to get a high mileage Mondeo or something as well. You only live once though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Brett.
> ...


Twice, actually.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

When do I get a spin?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> When do I get a spin?


Probably when you apply full power with kick down before the apex of a slippery bend, and with traction control switched out.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > When do I get a spin?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Congrats. on the new motor Brett. Looks very nice.  At least it means we're going to get some peace for six months or so. :lol: :wink:

TBH, from the pictures, I'm not keen on the interior colour, but as you say, it's a personal thing.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone else tell he's taken pics of it AFTER his test drive?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Anyone else tell he's taken pics of it AFTER his test drive?


Not my pics, they were taken directly from the website - ya cheeky whatsit.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else tell he's taken pics of it AFTER his test drive?
> ...


 :wink:

Did you guys agree a date for a few pintas?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Not yet - we'll talk about that later when / if we're all online.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Six months? You'll be lucky! Give it a month after my first scare on the slippy stuff....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff.

Spider next year then? 

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

David_A said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Spider next year then?
> 
> Dave


Well, if I can get it past the missus.....maybe I'll have both....use one whilst the other is in the garage being fixed... 

The Spyder was lovely but when I worked out the politics, the Coupe was definitely the choice that was going to cause the least consternation at home.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Nice one Brett 

I looked at a Noble M12 they had, good freindly knowlegable guys I found them to be.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Boomerang lights  Fantastic [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


See, maybe I am a badge snob after all :wink:

I spent a good four hours with Alasdair really picking his brain and having a good look at the car and the history etc. If it goes wrong, it won't be through lack of homework / checking.

If they end up taking my Merc as p/x they'll meet me halfway if I want. Either way, my first real trip will either be from Kent to Scotland, or Manchester/Newcastle to Scotland. Nice


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Boomerang lights  Fantastic [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


They really are the business, aren't they? Stupid yanks, messing it all up.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> my first real trip will either be from Kent to Scotland, or Manchester/Newcastle to Scotland


Have you let the AA/RAC know?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > my first real trip will either be from Kent to Scotland, or Manchester/Newcastle to Scotland
> ...


Ooooh! Funnily enough, two out of the seven Maserati's that they had for sale, they bought in Scotland! Good point though, I must get RAC/AA/Greenflag membership sorted out.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks lovely Brett, I especially like the red leather  
And somewhat different from what I thought you'd end up with! I thought it was just us "women" who were indecisive :roll:

6 months eh? We'll see :wink:

Boomerang lights? What are you all on about, someone care to enlighten me 

Jackie x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Looks lovely Brett, I especially like the red leather
> And somewhat different from what I thought you'd end up with! I thought it was just us "women" who were indecisive :roll:
> 
> 6 months eh? We'll see :wink:
> ...


Have a look at the rear lights on the last photo - they are shaped like boomerangs...

Very different from what I originally thought I'd end up with too. That said, I've always admired them from afar and this happened to be a decent spec with good history at a realistic price. A 996 / 986 would have been an easy option but why take the easy way out when I can pay hand over fist for a flawed but beautiful grand tourer.... :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Boomerang lights? What are you all on about, someone care to enlighten me


A picture speaks a thousand words....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I love these cars, particularly the interiors. That burgundy colour is lovely, the nicest one I've seen in fact.

Well played!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

yep, totally agree with you there, the burgundy is gorgeous


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> yep, totally agree with you there, the burgundy is gorgeous


It really is a love or hate colour I think. It was what really got my attention when looking through their cars. They had a slightly newer one with slightly fewer miles in a blue/beige combination but this one just stood out for me. The combination of the burgundy and dark grey really works well in the flesh IMHO, and the sports exhaust practically sealed the deal the moment the car started up.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Boomerang lights? What are you all on about, someone care to enlighten me
> ...


Ahh, all has become clear, thankyou  Nice

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, totally agree with you there, the burgundy is gorgeous
> ...


I heard it yesterday on the other end of a phone and it did sound fab - only had to put up with the over excited used PC sales man witering on :wink:

Nice one Brett - Told Fi yet? I have your home number remember - Mu ha ha ha


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


Well, I've kinda hinted.... 

Anyway, get back to your tills, bank teller man.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, for reasons I'd rather not go into, the Maserati is no longer an option. All that excitement for nothing!

Car is still being changed though, this time I am getting an old shape (W208) CLK320 Final Edition Convertible in Jasper Blue with Blue cloth hood, Black Leather with alcantara inserts, COMAND, Climate, CD Autochanger, Heated Electric Seats, Memory drivers seat, Parktronic, AMG Alloys, Keyless-GO, Full MBSH.

Should get it next week. Roll on the spring!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Well, for reasons I'd rather not go into, the Maserati is no longer an option.





jacTT225 said:


> Nice one Brett - Told Fi yet? I have your home number remember - Mu ha ha ha


 :roll:

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Pah. Shame.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for reasons I'd rather not go into, the Maserati is no longer an option.
> ...


LOL


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Well, for reasons I'd rather not go into, the Maserati is no longer an option. All that excitement for nothing!
> 
> Car is still being changed though, this time I am getting an old shape (W208) CLK320 Final Edition Convertible in Jasper Blue with Blue cloth hood, Black Leather with alcantara inserts, COMAND, Climate, CD Autochanger, Heated Electric Seats, Memory drivers seat, Parktronic, AMG Alloys, Keyless-GO, Full MBSH.
> 
> Should get it next week. Roll on the spring!


Blackmail is a horrible thing!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonno said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well, for reasons I'd rather not go into, the Maserati is no longer an option.
> ...


It actually wasn't that, but it certainly could have been a factor under the circumstances!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen - the award for the greatest contribution to the ongoing sustainability of the used car market this year goes to...

Congratulations Sir, please stand up to receive your award

What do you mean you are already?

:wink: :twisted:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

........hang on, I l know the reason for change, nothing to do with Fi, it's the fact that your booster cushion goes better with black leather than the ruby red!

Ah ha.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ........hang on, I l know the reason for change, nothing to do with Fi, it's the fact that your booster cushion goes better with black leather than the ruby red!
> 
> Ah ha.


Shut it Baldie, or the next time you're sitting down I'll reach up and polish your dome for you!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ........hang on, I l know the reason for change, nothing to do with Fi, it's the fact that your booster cushion goes better with black leather than the ruby red!
> ...


Mr Baldie to you tich! :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

you two must be close - getting your mate to polish your dome! :roll: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> you two must be close - getting your mate to polish your dome! :roll: :wink:


Shhhhhh, sa|nt will get jealous!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen - the award for the greatest contribution to the ongoing sustainability of the used car market this year goes to...
> 
> Congratulations Sir, please stand up to receive your award
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this earlier today. Since April 2000 I have gone through the following cars:

1995 Toyota 4-Runner
1997 Renault Clio
1999 Vauxhall Omega Elite
2000 Merc CLK230 Kompressor Avantgarde Coupe
2002 Audi 225 TT Coupe
2000 Merc S320 CDI
2002 Merc S320L CDI
2003 Merc E320 Avantgarde Estate
2003 Merc CLK320 Cabriolet

I'm certainly doing something for the new and used car trade!


----------

